
SPICE: Modern open source remote desktop solution - znpy
https://spice-space.org/
======
pwg
My first thought when reading the title:

How does SPICE (the electrical circuit simulator [1]) figure into remote
desktop solutions?

[1]
[https://bwrcs.eecs.berkeley.edu/Classes/IcBook/SPICE/](https://bwrcs.eecs.berkeley.edu/Classes/IcBook/SPICE/)

PS: in their defense, the above URL was on page 2 of the google results for
"spice".

------
samgaw
I'm surprised to see this posted considering Red Hat acquired it 10 years ago,
with little industry interest since.

------
cpburns2009
I have to ask the obvious question: why use SPICE over VNC?

~~~
craftyguy
The first sentence mentions some things that are terrible/impossible to do
with VNC:

> so you can play videos, record audio, share usb devices and share folders
> without complications.

